# Introducing a new GSD to a cat



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello all,

Is anyone here familiar on the best way to introduce a new GSD to a cat? I couldn't resist and adopted a 2 year old black GSD from a local shelter yesterday as companionship to my Aero (and another hiking buddy). She's 25 months old, about to be spayed (before I take formal possession of her), and she's very mellow - are these good traits for her getting along with my cat ultimately?

Aero does have a good prey drive, but he and the cat are totally buddies and sometimes snuggle together.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its usually easier to do with a puppy, but it can be done with an older dog...the good thing is that the cat is already used to a dog, so it will go more smooth(on the cat's end)depending on what your new dog thinks of the cat. I have 3 dogs and 5 cats, they eat, sleep, and play with each other....yes the puppy chases the cats but the cats chase her too...I do not live in a quiet home


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Its usually easier to do with a puppy, but it can be done with an older dog...the good thing is that the cat is already used to a dog, so it will go more smooth(on the cat's end)depending on what your new dog thinks of the cat. I have 3 dogs and 5 cats, they eat, sleep, and play with each other....yes the puppy chases the cats but the cats chase her too...I do not live in a quiet home


Okay, thanks. Also, should the initial intro be in the backyard so the cat has room to escape? I don't want to stress him out, but then he still has a lot of energy for being 17 years old. Supposedly, my mom got him from an Afghan Hound rescue where he was with 10 other dogs, and then I got him shortly thereafter.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you know if the new dog likes cats at all?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No I'd just do the intro (on leash - MUST be on leash) in the house.
And yeah I'd ask the rescue or shelter to do some kitty testing in the meantime.
A lot of dogs are fine with kitties, but some will kill a cat.
That'd be a horrible way to welcome her into your home.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> No I'd just do the intro (on leash - MUST be on leash) in the house.
> And yeah I'd ask the rescue or shelter to do some kitty testing in the meantime.
> A lot of dogs are fine with kitties, but some will kill a cat.
> That'd be a horrible way to welcome her into your home.


Unfortunately, no kitty testing, as it's a government run shelter, and while they're low kill (very clean, and have decent quality dogs), they're not set up for it, unlike the GSD rescue where I got Aero.

She didn't seem as high strung as the this gorgeous 11mo male GSD I saw, that someone adopted about an hour before me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

pkhoury said:


> Unfortunately, no kitty testing, as it's a government run shelter, and while they're low kill (very clean, and have decent quality dogs), they're not set up for it, unlike the GSD rescue where I got Aero.
> 
> She didn't seem as high strung as the this gorgeous 11mo male GSD I saw, that someone adopted about an hour before me.


Be very careful when they meet. The leash in the house is a very good start, you should be able to tell from that how the dog reacts to the cat. Do you have a back up plan if the dog doesn't like the cat? What about the other dog, did they meet yet?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

first thing you do ... (and this is from experience)

put her in a crate.
she gets no free time to run around the house, check things out etc..
she see's how your household is run, she see's that there is another dog and what he does, she see's that there is a cat.
i've fostered many dogs before.
you need to teach the dog that the cat > dog. msvette2u has an awesome guide on how to introduce a new dog to your home.
it's a 2 week shutdown period, where if the dog isn't in the crate, it's on a leash tied to you. this will give you positive control of the dog, and keep your cat safe.
i recommend giving the cat a room to itself also, where no dogs are allowed.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> first thing you do ... (and this is from experience)
> 
> put her in a crate.
> she gets no free time to run around the house, check things out etc..
> ...


Hmm... this might be either embarrassing or a shock, but I don't have a crate. I do see the training potential in them, but for myself, I don't really believe in them, although Aero seems to think the back of my car is his crate, as even when the car is parked (like cleaning it), he'd rather be in there. Anyways...

If the dog seems okay with the cat after a few days, could I leave them free? Both Sylvester and Aero are indoor and outdoor, and both have access during the day to either whenever they want. Would Aero come to Sylvester's aid, or give off, through body language, that Sylvester is part of the pack?

As for giving the cat it's own room - I thought about that with the guest bedroom, but his spot is usually on my couch or the bed - he's always around either me or Aero.

P.S. That's impressive - a 20 year old cat. Sylvester has 3 years to go!


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with Bismarck. A crate would probably be the best way to go. If you look on craigslist, there are some pretty decent crates that are cheap. I would highly suggest that you get a crate, but its your choice . Plus, I don't think you will be able to leave them alone together if they seem fine for a few days. Things can happen, so I would be cautious if I were you. Post pics of your new GSD when you get her please!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hello! 
I agree crate is best for your new dog, specially since you do not know how she is with cats.
My cats have learned to be dog savy. I just went thru almost 6 months of getting my 7yr old female who was raised with cats since 14 wks old to accept our new kitten. I know my 2 females have a very high prey drive. I wouldn't introduce them outside. I would want my cat inside the house. You could use baby gates to block off a room so the cat is safe. 
Since you don't know the background of the new dog I would not trust her alone with the cat for a very LONG time. Even if they "appear" fine.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

You're brave, good luck!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

pkhoury said:


> Hmm... this might be either embarrassing or a shock, but I don't have a crate. I do see the training potential in them, but for myself, I don't really believe in them, although Aero seems to think the back of my car is his crate, as even when the car is parked (like cleaning it), he'd rather be in there. Anyways...
> 
> If the dog seems okay with the cat after a few days, could I leave them free? Both Sylvester and Aero are indoor and outdoor, and both have access during the day to either whenever they want. Would Aero come to Sylvester's aid, or give off, through body language, that Sylvester is part of the pack?
> 
> ...


crating your current dog is totally your choice, but IMO it's good for them to have "their own place" where they can go and not be messed with by either dog or human. easiest way to get them to like crates is make it positive place, and feed them in it. but again, it's your choice.
however with the newbie coming in, regardless if your cat is dog savvy, makes not difference. a dog with a high prey drive will destroy a cat, regardless of if the cat knows how to react. 
i would never put to chance my cats safety.

if the newbie, after a few days of getting acclimated, seemed ok, i would give her more time out of the crate, however i'd keep her on a leash, and see what she did when the cat comes in the room. 

Do me a huge favor, and read this post from msvette2u, and see what you think. to me, it makes huge sense.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-not-strangle-my-moms-bf-2.html#post2432175

yeah, mom has been with me for a long time, she's a great cat


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> crating your current dog is totally your choice, but IMO it's good for them to have "their own place" where they can go and not be messed with by either dog or human. easiest way to get them to like crates is make it positive place, and feed them in it. but again, it's your choice.
> however with the newbie coming in, regardless if your cat is dog savvy, makes not difference. a dog with a high prey drive will destroy a cat, regardless of if the cat knows how to react.
> i would never put to chance my cats safety.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. So if Aero were not in a crate, but the new dog is, is that a problem? Aside from chewing down blinds on one specific window (which is gone for the 4th time), Aero can be totally trusted at home. WGSR also said he was cat tested, and I think it only took the two about 3 days to acclimate.

My dog has a high prey drive too, but I think he knows when to play and when to hunt. He tried to play with my neighbor's African wild cat hybrid the other day, but the only got as far as smelling (he's been swiped too many times to do otherwise).


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

yes, having the new dog crated while yours isn't, is ok.
this will let the new dog see how the house runs. who it's ok to interact with (cat), and that the cat is a part of your family/pack, and not a prey item.

until you have built up a trusting relationship, crating the dog is not a problem, and won't affect him/her one bit. but like i said, make the crate a good place. i would feed the dog there, so the dog associates the crate with good things happening.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> yes, having the new dog crated while yours isn't, is ok.
> this will let the new dog see how the house runs. who it's ok to interact with (cat), and that the cat is a part of your family/pack, and not a prey item.
> 
> until you have built up a trusting relationship, crating the dog is not a problem, and won't affect him/her one bit. but like i said, make the crate a good place. i would feed the dog there, so the dog associates the crate with good things happening.


If I end up going this route, how long would I keep the dog crated? Aero (and Sylvester) both sleep in my room at night - I don't really have room for a crate in my room, although I could deal with it for a few days maybe.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

honestly...
did you read that post i gave ( http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-not-strangle-my-moms-bf-2.html#post2432175 )

at the very least, i would recommend the 2 weeks.
this is for the safety of all pets.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> honestly...
> did you read that post i gave ( http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-not-strangle-my-moms-bf-2.html#post2432175 )
> 
> at the very least, i would recommend the 2 weeks.
> this is for the safety of all pets.


I did actually, and I posted a reply on there with more questions.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have a 10 week old puppy that is crated for naps and night time even though our older Sam's are not crated. She does not mine being crated even though they are free.

We also have a tall baby gate in our hallway that we've had since both boys were young. This has helped when the puppy has wanted to chase the cat to play and the cat has run. Max can run under the baby gate and out of Nita's reach. When Nita settles down Max comes back out again


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

pkhoury said:


> If the dog seems okay with the cat after a few days, could I leave them free?


The answer is *NO!*

You have a seventeen year old cat that you should not even consider allowing a strange dog near it unsupervised and you are asking way too much from a new dog.

I added a mild mannered low energy 9 month old Great Dane pup years ago that loved animals. One day, when we were not at home, somehow she got out of her room and killed a 2 year old dog savvy cat and a 6 month old kitten. There was not a tooth mark or obvious injury to either one of them. She meant them no harm, but she just played way to rough with them and the er vet (one was still alive when we came home, but was gone by the time we arrived) said they died from massive internal bleeding. Don't let this be your cat.

You will also be adding this new dog to a home with an existing dog, the potential is there for one to feed off the other and over react to the cat in the excitement. They can agitate each other. 

I have 2 workingline GSDs. One has full house privileges with the cats, even though he has high prey drive, he views the cats as his and loves them. The younger dog has far less prey drive but is way too rough and enthusiastic with cats, he will never be left alone with the cats, whether I am home or not. If I can't watch him, then he and they are separated.

A 17 year old cat can be easily killed. It would take very little. Hindsight is 20/20. Don't let it happen in the first place.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> The answer is *NO!*
> 
> You have a seventeen year old cat that you should not even consider allowing a strange dog near it unsupervised and you are asking way too much from a new dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I read up extensively last night until I fell asleep (literally). So I ended up putting Elsa in a crate by herself in another room, but with the room door open. I'm going to take her out on a leash so she can go potty and have some food/water. I'm wondering if she'll even be better after 2 weeks or not. Honestly, it's somewhat of a deal breaker if she can't be left unsupervised with the other animals.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Things will improve. Try to follow the "shut down" as much as possible.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Each dog is different and must be assessed individually. When I remarried, he had a rescue very dominant Rottweiler, I had five cats over ten. I knew coming in the door that I would never let this hard headed dominant dog alone with my cats.

I was wrong, the Rottie came to love and adore my cats and doted on them, but it took a lot of time and supervision. 

Do not rush anything.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Things will improve. Try to follow the "shut down" as much as possible.


I talked to my neighbor, who is a vet tech, and he thinks a week might be long enough, but agreed that every dog is different. He suggested letting Aero and Sylvester come out (Sylvester insisted) but keep Elsa on a leash, even when outdoors. She sniffed Sylvester and that was it - Sylvester wasn't scared, but he seems to choose which dogs he is and isn't afraid of.

I picked up a crate from Walmart last night spur of the moment and am returning it in a few minutes, because it's a tad small.

I'm also noticing that Elsa has some dominance traits. She tried jumping on me, which got a stern NO, and wrapped her front legs around my right foot as if she wanted to hump it, and that got another NO and I took her off gently. Can this behavior be broken eventually?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

the length of time depends on the dog.
for my 20 year old cat, i crated my foster dog for a month, before i was sure he would be ok. after 2 weeks i'd let him hang out with us, watching tv out of his crate, but he would still be leashed to me. no way in h*ll am i risking my cats safety.
he was allowed to look at the cat, but if he stared at the cat he got a verbal correction.
i'd crate her for as long as you can, then i'd put the cats, with food, water and litter in their own room, and keep them in there until you get home. Once you get home, cats are released, and she immediately either goes on a leash in the house, that you hold, or she goes back in her crate.
like i said, my foster was crated, watching everyone (cats and dogs) interact. i went out of my way to get the cats on me, so i could pet them and have him see me interact with them.

as far as the dominant traits... it could be she's just happy. jumping up is excitement as well as trying to hump. just because a dog tries to hump something doesn't mean it's dominant.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> the length of time depends on the dog.
> for my 20 year old cat, i crated my foster dog for a month, before i was sure he would be ok. after 2 weeks i'd let him hang out with us, watching tv out of his crate, but he would still be leashed to me. no way in h*ll am i risking my cats safety.
> he was allowed to look at the cat, but if he stared at the cat he got a verbal correction.


Aside from using the word NO, what commands should I be using when talking to her, besides her name obviously? I don't want to stress her out with too many new commands right away.



> i'd crate her for as long as you can, then i'd put the cats, with food, water and litter in their own room, and keep them in there until you get home. Once you get home, cats are released, and she immediately either goes on a leash in the house, that you hold, or she goes back in her crate.
> like i said, my foster was crated, watching everyone (cats and dogs) interact. i went out of my way to get the cats on me, so i could pet them and have him see me interact with them.


She hasn't really given much thought to Sylvester period.

So if I follow msvette's instructions, do I still need her on a leash while watching TV, or is that at my discretion whether she does good? She's still slightly hesitant to go in the crate without me putting in a treat, but she's doing far better now than before. Also, both Sylvester and Aero sleep in my room. Would it be better for her if she were in my room, so she could see everything that's going on? It's only a 2 bedroom house, so I don't have the luxury of every animal getting their own room, plus I plan on renting out my spare bedroom very soon anyways.

[/quote]
as far as the dominant traits... it could be she's just happy. jumping up is excitement as well as trying to hump. just because a dog tries to hump something doesn't mean it's dominant.[/QUOTE]

That's true, and she is young. I suppose it came as a surprise, because Aero never did that, but Aero is also an older dog, and he never did that.

As for recall - Aero has pretty good recall, and he can be trusted most of the time to be off-leash. With a young dog, is that substantially harder to do? We plan on going camping possibly next weekend, and both dogs will be off leash (but it's in the desert, so there's really nowhere to run for either).


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I talked to my neighbor, who is a vet tech, and he thinks a week might be long enough


Many people have never heard of a "two week shut down", and many still think you just bring the dog home and "let them work it out". 

This gives the dog _no idea_ who is the leader in the home, and can be disastrous.

If you don't "get" why there's a two week shut down recommended, then you'll not see the point of it, no.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i use anything that will get the dogs attention, and get it looking away from the cat.

there's looking at the cat, then LOOKING at the cat.
you'll see a difference.
when i brought my foster in, he stared at my cats when they came out of my room (no dogs in my room, cats only), after some verbal corrections and time, he would glance at the cat, then go back to sleeping or resting or whatever he was doing.
THAT is when i opened his crate and let him out.
if he went towards the cat, he again got told to leave it. he understood then, fully, that they were above him in the pecking order, and not to be messed with.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Many people have never heard of a "two week shut down", and many still think you just bring the dog home and "let them work it out".
> 
> This gives the dog _no idea_ who is the leader in the home, and can be disastrous.
> 
> If you don't "get" why there's a two week shut down recommended, then you'll not see the point of it, no.


Trust me, I get it. I go with some of my neighbor's advice, but others, I take with a grain of salt. Like raw meat/bones - he warns about pancreitis - I'm aware of the risks. However, Aero gets raw stuff on a regular basis, has since I've got him, and hasn't had any problems. Add to the fact that his coat is almost as soft as the cat's (who is a Norwegian Forest Cat, also long haired) and is healthy otherwise.

She seems to be okay in the crate, and when she cried last night, it lasted only about 5 minutes, while I ignored her. Should I move the crate to my room after a week? I also have the door open to the room she's in, so the other animals can see what's going on and she can see them interact.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> i use anything that will get the dogs attention, and get it looking away from the cat.
> 
> there's looking at the cat, then LOOKING at the cat.
> you'll see a difference.
> ...


Thankfully, I never had that problem, aside from Aero LOOKING, but sniffing as well. He pretty much respected Sylvester from day 1, although there are a few times he might chase Sylvester, but the Sylvester comes back up to him. They only time Sylvester hisses at Aero is when Aero's wagging tail swipes him repeatedly in the face.

As for Elsa, she hasn't really done any LOOKING, but just looks at the cat and meanders on her business. Being that this breed has a high prey drive, I'm somewhat surprised.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are photos of Elsa if anyone's curious:


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Awww! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

pretty indeed!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

But where are the kitty pics?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

this isn't a great shot... but here's Del and Moose grabbing some sun together


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

They look like the best of friends.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Kitty pics (Aero and Sylvester):


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

pkhoury said:


> Kitty pics (Aero and Sylvester):


Can't wait for the day that my dog and cat can do that...Currently Tank and Babaganoush (cat) are tolerant of each other, they can be in the same room though sometimes Tank will just focus on the cat and I have to remind him that's not okay. Recently, they've been starting to touch noses and have physical contact where Tank will paw at the cat, cat willl paw back and bite Tank's paw, rinse and repeat...it's adorable.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Even dogs that are known for being high prey and chasing cats can be taught not to, but it all depends on the individual dog. Most of our dogs do adjust well to the cats, and are good with them. Our past dogs were downright excellent with them, as you can see in these pictures.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Such great pics!


----------

